# Food Safety News Thu 11/28/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 28, 2019)

Food Safety News
Thu 11/28/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Keep today’s Thanksgiving leftovers safe to eat tomorrow with these tips*
By Jonan Pilet on Nov 28, 2019 12:05 am Guy Crosby, “The Cooking Science Guy” has some tips to keep you enjoying your Thanksgiving food beyond the holiday. Guy Crosby, an adjunct professor in the Department of Nutrition at Harvard T H Chan School of Public Health, teaches chemistry and food science. Crosby put his years 30 years in food-related research and development, and...  Continue Reading



* 18 ill in E. coli outbreak linked to dairy products; pasteurization problem cited*
By News Desk on Nov 28, 2019 12:03 am A dairy in an English town has been linked to an outbreak of E. coli, with 18 people sick. Darwin’s Dairy has been advised to recall all whole, skimmed and semi-skimmed milk and cream products currently in circulation. Barnsley Council and Public Health England (PHE) informed residents across South Yorkshire of the recall. They did not mention...  Continue Reading



* Time to talk turkey about the FDA — and that’s a good thing*
By Guest Contributor on Nov 28, 2019 12:01 am Opinion Editor’s note: This column was originally posted by the Alliance for a Stronger FDA and is republished here with permission. Today, many of us will be sitting down to a Thanksgiving dinner and talking about the parts of our lives for which we are grateful. Consider adding thanks to the Food and Drug Administration and...  Continue Reading


----------

